# Quel gestionnaire de téléchargement ?



## frappucino15 (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour !

Je viens à vous aujourd'hui pour vous demander votre avis à propos de gestionnaire de téléchargements.
En effet, pour télécharger rapidement des distributions Linux et des films de vacances sur Rapidshare et consorts, j'aurai besoin d'un gestionnaire de téléchargements.
Avant j'utilisais l'excellent jdownloader, mais il est mal intégré, et par sécurité, j'aimerais me passer du gruyère Java. 

J'ai entendu parler de Folx, je ne sais pas ce qu'il vaut (Eltima est visiblement un éditeur connu sur Mac ?).

J'ai aussi vu Progresive Downloader, qui est traduit en français, néanmoins, je n'ai pas trop compris que le logiciel soit à 1.59 sur le MAS, et gratuit sur le site de l'éditeur http://www.macpsd.net/ . Ce logiciel est-il fiable ?

Sinon, connaissez vous d'autres logiciels qui soient une alternative à Jdownloader ?
Ma priorité est la rapidité du téléchargement et le fait de pouvoir ajouter des URLs par liste (10 en même temps par exemple).

Un grand merci de votre aide d'avance, et bonne soirée/journée à tous chers Mac Users.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'utilise Progressive Downloader sous Snow Leopard et je le trouve simple et fiable. C'est un logiciel gratuit, mais si on en est très satisfait, on peut aussi soutenir l'auteur en achetant l'application sur l'App Store. 

J'ai utilisé Folx un temps, mais je n'ai pu me faire à son interface (les goûts et les couleurs&#8230.

Speed Download, payant, était considéré comme un logiciel de référence, mais il ne bénéficie d'aucun support officiel sur Mountain Lion et certains utilisateurs semblent penser que son éditeur pourrait le laisser tomber (voir les commentaires sur MacUpdate : http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/4710/speed-download).


----------



## frappucino15 (21 Septembre 2012)

Enfin une réponse, un immense merci Cratès !
Progresive Downloader 'accélère'-t-il autant les téléchargements que Jdownloader ?
Je MAJ sur ML et je l'installe ! Il me semble qu'il est signé ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Septembre 2012)

Je ne peux rien dire sur l'accélération, n'ayant pas vraiment d'éléments de comparaison. Par ailleurs, je suis resté sous Snow Leopard. J'ignore comment Progressive Downloader se comportera sous Mountain Lion, mais tu peux jeter un coup d'&#339;il ici : http://www.macpsd.net/?page=release_notes


----------



## StoneGuad (2 Novembre 2013)

Aux Utilisateurs de Progressive Downloader : 
Peut on m'expliquer pourquoi il telecharge la page html au lieu du fichier que l'on souhaite ? 

Un meme lien donné a Jdownloader , celui ci execute le telechargement du fichier...

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2013)

StoneGuad a dit:


> Aux Utilisateurs de Progressive Downloader :
> Peut on m'expliquer pourquoi il telecharge la page html au lieu du fichier que l'on souhaite ?
> 
> Un meme lien donné a Jdownloader , celui ci execute le telechargement du fichier...
> ...



Bonjour,

Sous Snow Leopard, je viens de donner à Progressive Downloader (version 1.6 du 5 oct. 2013) le lien de téléchargement suivant : www.econstor.eu/bitstream/10419/50134/1/609589423.pdf

Le téléchargement s'est effectué sans aucun problème.


----------



## edd72 (2 Novembre 2013)

Progressive Downloader est un gestionnaire de téléchargement, comme on en connait depuis 15 ans (les MassDownloader, FileGet...) on lui met le lien vers un fichier, il le met en file d'attente, le télécharge avec des files parallèles (ou non) et permet de reprendre un fichier débuté.
(les navigateurs gèrent ça tout seul, à plus ou moins de finesse dans le paramétrage, depuis pas mal de temps dans leur gestionnaire de téléchargement interne)

jDownloader fait autre chose. C'est un gestionnaire de téléchargement sur les MegaUpload, Rapishare, etc. On lui donne un lien vers une page, il résous tous seul la structure de la page en proposant de saisir le CAPTCHA (code) dans son interface puis en simulant la saisie dans la page, la validation et en récupérant ensuite le lien final vers le fichier qu'il met en téléchargement.

Si jDownloader n'était pas en Java (et donc avec du bytecode "universel" ) alors il n'existerait sans doute pas d'équivalent sous OSX.

Mais, oui, un truc mieux intégré aurait été le bienvenu mais il fait son job.

Et puis, pour télécharger des distributions Linux, j'ai rarement vu ça mis à dispo sur Rapidshare. Le plus efficace (en terme de débit) c'est le Torrent, et c'est ce qui est utilisé pour ce type de mise à dispo de gros fichiers.

Quant à tes photos de vacances, tu devrais sérieusement penser à utiliser un système de cloud avec tes proches (Drive c'est 15Go gratuits) pour cet usage (synchronisation auto, etc.)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Progressive Downloader est un gestionnaire de téléchargement, comme on en connait depuis 15 ans (les MassDownloader, FileGet...) on lui met le lien vers un fichier, il le met en file d'attente, le télécharge avec des files parallèles (ou non) et permet de reprendre un fichier débuté.
> (les navigateurs gèrent ça tout seul, à plus ou moins de finesse dans le paramétrage, depuis pas mal de temps dans leur gestionnaire de téléchargement interne)
> jDownloader fait autre chose. C'est un gestionnaire de téléchargement sur les MegaUpload, Rapishare, etc. On lui donne un lien vers une page, il résous tous seul la structure de la page en proposant de saisir le CAPTCHA (code) dans son interface puis en simulant la saisie dans la page, la validation et en récupérant ensuite le lien final vers le fichier qu'il met en téléchargement.[]



Distinction plus qu'utile, dont je n'avais pas tenu compte initialement.  

Ceci étant dit, pour ce qui est de la gestion des téléchargements par les différents navigateurs, Safari, c'est tout de même pas un must    D'où l'utilité parfois d'un outil externe.


----------



## StoneGuad (2 Novembre 2013)

Merci de ces extrêmes précisions, Ed.

Il est donc faux de dire que les Speed downloader, igetter, Tucanmanager, Progressive dowloader etc... sont des  "équivalents" non JAVA à JDownloader qui demeure apparemment , a la lecture de ton texte, un Soft unique en son genre.

Toute la sophistication de ce logiciel est que " *il résout tout seul la structure de la page en proposant de  saisir le CAPTCHA (code) dans son interface puis en simulant la saisie  dans la page, la validation et en récupérant ensuite le lien final vers  le fichier qu'il met en téléchargement*."
Et ca , c'est quand même assez fort.

Si ceci est établi, je ne vois donc aucunement l'utilité de tous ces "logiciels dit "Gestionnaires de téléchargement".
Franchement, Mon Firefox ou Safari en fait tout autant sans 15 fenêtres et boutons de paramétrage dont le commun des mortels n'a que faire..

Dès lors : un NON JAVA à JDowloader existe t-il sous MacOS ?


----------



## jeromedeuf (7 Décembre 2013)

Progressive Download freeze à tout bout de champ. Je cherche aussi une alternative. Ces logiciels sont bien pratiques pour qui n'a pas une bonne connexion. Le problème des navigateurs est qu'ils ne reprennent pas le téléchargement qui a été interrompu.


----------



## pascal2000 (2 Janvier 2014)

@StoneGuad

Salut,

j'ai le même problème avec Progressive Downloader que toi. As-tu trouvé la solution?

Merci.

Pascal


----------



## StoneGuad (2 Janvier 2014)

Non Pascal.
Suis revenu a JdownLoader. donc en java.
Il est établi qu'il n'y a pas d'autre alternative NON java.
C'etait ma demande de base.
Edd72 a tout résumé.


----------



## pascal2000 (15 Janvier 2014)

Ok merci. Je vais en faire de même. J'aimais l'idée d'un manager pour Mac, simple, allant à l'essentiel mais pour l'instant ce n'est pas encore ça (en tout cas ni pour Progressive Downloader, ni avec Download Wizard qui restent incomplets).

Pascal


----------

